# Found a bikini...rant/rave with pics



## Andi (Jun 16, 2006)

why does about every woman in the world have troubles finding a fitting bathing suit? well my problem is always the same, finding a bikini bottom that covers my ass LOL

IÂ´m skinny and have a B-Cup so I need a rather small size (usually a 34 or 36 european size), but those are made for girls with no behind so every single bikini I tried on at about 5 different stores had half of my butt hanging out on each side






then at H&amp;M I finally found one that fit. And it was only 25 euros!!! oh and in the pics it looks yellow&amp;brown, but itÂ´s actually lime green&amp;brown

I know it still doesnÂ´t cover my whole butt but IÂ´ll have to learn to live with that. although I know IÂ´ll keep pulling on it the whole time at first since my old bikini (I got it in the US in 2001 and never wore another one!!!) covered it all, which made me feel pretty safe


----------



## Lia (Jun 16, 2006)

Hahaha, it's funny to see a bikini that covers almost the whole butt... Here in Brazil it's as rare as snow



It looks quite beautiful





Actually i wanted one that covered my whole moon that is installed on my rear (i have so much cellulite), but only if i went to europe or US to buy it, because here it DOESN'T SELL AT ALL!!! I'm going to take a pic of one of my bikinis comparing with the size of my hands to show you why brazil invented the brazilian wax and why i get so annoyed everytime that i have to buy a bikini;

I have the same problem, here in brazil there's only 3 sizes : P,M,G (small,medium and big), but my boobs are medium-sized and my hips big

almost huge...

And it was really a bargain


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* Hahaha, it's funny to see a bikini that covers almost the whole butt... Here in Brazil it's as rare as snow



It looks quite beautiful




Actually i wanted one that covered my whole moon that is installed on my rear (i have so much cellulite), but only if i went to europe or US to buy it, because here it DOESN'T SELL AT ALL!!! I'm going to take a pic of one of my bikinis comparing with the size of my hands to show you why brazil invented the brazilian wax and why i get so annoyed everytime that i have to buy a bikini;

I have the same problem, here in brazil there's only 3 sizes : P,M,G (small,medium and big), but my boobs are medium-sized and my hips big

almost huge...

And it was really a bargain

LOL wow IÂ´d probably go crazy if I lived in brazil. IÂ´m not ashamed of my butt at all (in fact I love it) but itÂ´s too "out there" LOL. we definitely donÂ´t wear thong bikinis here (although we can and actually do tan topless about everywhere...go figure!)

so does everybody in brazil have perfect bodies or what? why donÂ´t they sell bikinis that actually cover something?


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 16, 2006)

lol! I don't think it's perfect bodies..I think it's accepted in the culture. Also they walk alot in other countries! I know the USA has an obesity problem because we drive everywhere...stagnent kind of! lol! But When I visited MExico I walked EVERYWHERE! And the women were in fairly good shape. Even the "Big" Ladies.

I couldn't see the pic very well. But it looks cutie from what I could make out.


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Anyah_Green* lol! I don't think it's perfect bodies..I think it's accepted in the culture. Also they walk alot in other countries! I know the USA has an obesity problem because we drive everywhere...stagnent kind of! lol! But When I visited MExico I walked EVERYWHERE! And the women were in fairly good shape. Even the "Big" Ladies.
I couldn't see the pic very well. But it looks cutie from what I could make out.

yeah I can see that, itÂ´s wouldnÂ´t be natural for me to wear a thong to the beach though LOL but I like that they can be so open about their bodies. thatÂ´s awesome!
sorry I know itÂ´s not the best idea to take a pic of the mirror, I have some other pics but they are like closeups so I didnÂ´t know if I should post them. ok hereÂ´s one


----------



## Lia (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* LOL wow IÂ´d probably go crazy if I lived in brazil. IÂ´m not ashamed of my butt at all (in fact I love it) but itÂ´s too "out there" LOL. we definitely donÂ´t wear thong bikinis here (although we can and actually do tan topless about everywhere...go figure!)

so does everybody in brazil have perfect bodies or what? why donÂ´t they sell bikinis that actually cover something?

Nope, and that's the big problem



Wish we all had perfect bodies. I don't know exactly why brazilian bikinis are too small.
A thing that really annoys me is that bigger brands ,like Rosa ChÃ¡ (if you live on Los Angeles or NY , you probably had heard about that brand) , Ãgua de Coco, and many others sell that SMALL piece of cloth for a price that you can buy a pair of jeans. And their biggest bikinis doesn't fit me most of the time.

Yeah, bikini is an issue here

Originally Posted by *Anyah_Green* lol! I don't think it's perfect bodies..I think it's accepted in the culture. Also they walk alot in other countries! I know the USA has an obesity problem because we drive everywhere...stagnent kind of! lol! But When I visited MExico I walked EVERYWHERE! And the women were in fairly good shape. Even the "Big" Ladies.
I couldn't see the pic very well. But it looks cutie from what I could make out.

The walking part is true. I noticed that on NYC. Since there is hell on earth to drive a car, most people walk and take metro, and don't have a car, so people there are thin/normal/a little fat. It was rare to see a real obese person of NY (when i saw someone obese, it looked a lot like a tourist)
*Edit* Now Â´pic of the bottom of one of my bikinis - this is one of the biggest i have, and the one i reach the most when i need to wear one.

For reason of scaling, my hand on its bigger lenght is the same lenght of a diagonal of a cd case (i have big hands , huh?)

1st pic - the bottom; 2nd - front ; 3rd - back


----------



## mintesa (Jun 16, 2006)

nice bikini



and butt





now that you mentioned it i realized i have the same problem. i just never bothered. i dont have a big butt, but its heartshaped and is therefore rather wide. so my bikinis never cover it either... my butt is out there just like yours


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* Nope, and that's the big problem



Wish we all had perfect bodies. I don't know exactly why brazilian bikinis are too small.
A thing that really annoys me is that bigger brands ,like Rosa ChÃ¡ (if you live on Los Angeles or NY , you probably had heard about that brand) , Ãgua de Coco, and many others sell that SMALL piece of cloth for a price that you can buy a pair of jeans. And their biggest bikinis doesn't fit me most of the time.

Yeah, bikini is an issue here

The walking part is true. I noticed that on NYC. Since there is hell on earth to drive a car, most people walk and take metro, and don't have a car, so people there are thin/normal/a little fat. It was rare to see a real obese person of NY (when i saw someone obese, it looked a lot like a tourist)

*Edit* Now Â´pic of the bottom of one of my bikinis - this is one of the biggest i have, and the one i reach the most when i need to wear one.

For reason of scaling, my hand on its bigger lenght is the same lenght of a diagonal of a cd case (i have big hands , huh?)

1st pic - the bottom; 2nd - front ; 3rd - back

WOW!!! I couldnÂ´t wear bottoms like that, IÂ´d pull them to each side all the time and I can only imagine as you walk it moves a bit into your crack LOLnow if I had the choice IÂ´d just go for a thong bikini then, at least you donÂ´t have to worry about the bottom moving around on your ass when you walk.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

i loooove that bikini and you have such a kickass body! i hate you LOL

you can't buy tops and bottoms separately? these past few years, the US has been doing that, selling them separately, which i like.


----------



## Lia (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* WOW!!! I couldnÂ´t wear bottoms like that, IÂ´d pull them to each side all the time and I can only imagine as you walk it moves a bit into your crack LOLnow if I had the choice IÂ´d just go for a thong bikini then, at least you donÂ´t have to worry about the bottom moving around on your ass when you walk.

I feel you. THat's why most of the girls who doesn't have perfect bodies, if they can't find a bigger bikini, wear shorts on the beach. But i got to a point that i don't care anymore. My butt is big, it's not beautiful, white and with tons of cellulite and little stretch marks, if you don't like it, don't look at it. But here in brazil men prefer butts instead of boobs *if there's big amount of both they drool all over
And that's why a brazilian wax removes so much hair. I'm an US size 8/10 and my bikini is just a bit bigger than my hands


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i loooove that bikini and you have such a kickass body! i hate you LOL
you can't buy tops and bottoms separately? these past few years, the US has been doing that, selling them separately, which i like.

haha thanks LOL. but you work at a steak restaurant so I hate you too



yeah actually I think H&amp;M is one of the few places where you can buy tops and bottoms seperately. I was surprised I actually had matching sizes in top and bottom in this one. and it was a 38! (usually that means thereÂ´d be a C-cup top!).

sizes are sooo weird. I am never gonna get how a certain size can be really small or really big, depending on the collection or store.

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* I feel you. THat's why most of the girls who doesn't have perfect bodies, if they can't find a bigger bikini, wear shorts on the beach. But i got to a point that i don't care anymore. My butt is big, it's not beautiful, white and with tons of cellulite and little stretch marks, if you don't like it, don't look at it. But here in brazil men prefer butts instead of boobs *if there's big amount of both they drool all over
And that's why a brazilian wax removes so much hair. I'm an US size 8/10 and my bikini is just a bit bigger than my hands

awesome attitude, girl! itÂ´s mostly our own insecurities that drag us down. I was always shy about my body growing up and thought I would never be able to tan topless anywhere. but then just yesterday I was at the danube island and I was topless the whole time, I almost wanted to hide at first but then I was like fu** it, confidence is the best way to fight your own insecurities. even if I wasnÂ´t fully confident at first but I was proud of myself later on


----------



## Lia (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* haha thanks LOL. but you work at a steak restaurant so I hate you too



yeah actually I think H&amp;M is one of the few places where you can buy tops and bottoms seperately. I was surprised I actually had matching sizes in top and bottom in this one. and it was a 38! (usually that means thereÂ´d be a C-cup top!).

sizes are sooo weird. I am never gonna get how a certain size can be really small or really big, depending on the collection or store.

awesome attitude, girl! itÂ´s mostly our own insecurities that drag us down. I was always shy about my body growing up and thought I would never be able to tan topless anywhere. but then just yesterday I was at the danube island and I was topless the whole time, I almost wanted to hide at first but then I was like fu** it, confidence is the best way to fight your own insecurities. even if I wasnÂ´t fully confident at first but I was proud of myself later on

Ah , if you need a confidence boost, you should stay on the beach here on brazil. I GUARANTEE that you would have the attention of ALL of the guys on the beach. YOu're gorgeous, girl


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 16, 2006)

my sis just bought the same one in pink and brown. h&amp;m has some really nice bikini's. you have a nice a$$ why do u wanna hide it? omg i would wear a thong on the beach if i looked like that!


----------



## Maude (Jun 16, 2006)

You're looking awesome don't worry!



And god I love H&amp;M bikinis...


----------



## bunni (Jun 16, 2006)

those are hottt!!! you have a great figure!!!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 16, 2006)

You Hottie!!!

That's a cute bikini!


----------



## Maja (Jun 16, 2006)

Andrea DAMN you look hot girl!

I hate shoping for bikinis. Not many stores sell them separately here and it really is a pain in the a** finding the one that fits.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 16, 2006)

I feel ya! I've kinda evened out on the top and bottom, but my waist has expanded. You look hot in your bikini, but I know how frustrating swimsuit shopping can be. I'm glad you found a perfect fit. I love the style and design!!


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm surprised that swimsuits don't sell separately in more countries, it seems like a lot of bikinis here sell separately! I know I have a weird body to fit in a swimsuit too.... the last time I bought a swimsuit (2 years ago for my honeymoon), I hated how low-cut all the bottoms were (I actually wanted to swim in the ocean in Hawaii -- how can swimsuit bottoms that fit below my hipbones actually stay on in the waves?!) and boyshort bottoms just made me look like I was 12 years old! lol And I never liked the triangle tops, with my little boobs they just make me look flat -- I prefer tops with underwires or some sort of support to give me a little shape! However, I also have a large ribcage (I *think* I'm a 36AA, I am still looking for a bra that fits properly) which also makes things a little weird...

I ended up finding a suit in the Misses' department in Kohls, the bottoms had a mid-rise which I love, and I never have issues covering my non-existant butt so that was easy



So I got the bottoms in a size 6, but I had to get the top in a size 10!



The top didn't tie, it just had a hook, so I had to go up to a size 10 to make it reach around my ribcage! But since the top was stretchy, I could still fill it out if I left in the little bit of removeable padding -- and the halter-top style gave me cleavage I never knew I had!






Hubby liked it





As for going topless... maybe I'm just influenced by American culture where you'd never go topless on a beach, but I think I'd rather wear a thong bottom than go topless!


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah not to sound really creepy or anything...

but you have a perfect body. haha i'm jealous.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 16, 2006)

can i just say that you have an amazing bod? like whoa! and the bikini looks great on you!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 17, 2006)

Dang woman... you have a hot body! I think it looks great!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bunni* those are hottt!!! you have a great figure!!! You really do! Bravo beautiful! I also like the bikini! Much better shot for me to see the color and such. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## KellyB (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* why does about every woman in the world have troubles finding a fitting bathing suit? well my problem is always the same, finding a bikini bottom that covers my ass LOLIÂ´m skinny and have a B-Cup so I need a rather small size (usually a 34 or 36 european size), but those are made for girls with no behind so every single bikini I tried on at about 5 different stores had half of my butt hanging out on each side






then at H&amp;M I finally found one that fit. And it was only 25 euros!!! oh and in the pics it looks yellow&amp;brown, but itÂ´s actually lime green&amp;brown

I know it still doesnÂ´t cover my whole butt but IÂ´ll have to learn to live with that. although I know IÂ´ll keep pulling on it the whole time at first since my old bikini (I got it in the US in 2001 and never wore another one!!!) covered it all, which made me feel pretty safe





It looks great and sweetie....you'd look good in a paper sack


----------



## Andi (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Anyah_Green* You really do! Bravo beautiful! I also like the bikini! Much better shot for me to see the color and such. Thanks for posting it! youÂ´re welcome. thanks!
thanks everybody. after seeing it in natural light and all I love this bikini even more. it just proves that fitting room lighting (at least at H&amp;M) doesnÂ´t give you the buying impulse.

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* I'm surprised that swimsuits don't sell separately in more countries, it seems like a lot of bikinis here sell separately! I know I have a weird body to fit in a swimsuit too.... the last time I bought a swimsuit (2 years ago for my honeymoon), I hated how low-cut all the bottoms were (I actually wanted to swim in the ocean in Hawaii -- how can swimsuit bottoms that fit below my hipbones actually stay on in the waves?!) and boyshort bottoms just made me look like I was 12 years old! lol And I never liked the triangle tops, with my little boobs they just make me look flat -- I prefer tops with underwires or some sort of support to give me a little shape! However, I also have a large ribcage (I *think* I'm a 36AA, I am still looking for a bra that fits properly) which also makes things a little weird...
I ended up finding a suit in the Misses' department in Kohls, the bottoms had a mid-rise which I love, and I never have issues covering my non-existant butt so that was easy



So I got the bottoms in a size 6, but I had to get the top in a size 10!



The top didn't tie, it just had a hook, so I had to go up to a size 10 to make it reach around my ribcage! But since the top was stretchy, I could still fill it out if I left in the little bit of removeable padding -- and the halter-top style gave me cleavage I never knew I had!






Hubby liked it





As for going topless... maybe I'm just influenced by American culture where you'd never go topless on a beach, but I think I'd rather wear a thong bottom than go topless!





LOL I just hate tanlines with a passion, that was my motive to go topless. yeah most triangle tops make me look flat too, they triangles have to padded and not too big for it look good on me. yeah and boyshorts, forget about those. IÂ´m sure if I wore a boyshorts bottom IÂ´d look like a 15year old with a too big butt.

itÂ´s so weird, I never have troubles finding fitting underwear (and H&amp;M is really great for that! the push up bras they have all have the same shape for the biggest part and I wouldnÂ´t even have to try it on, it always fits), but swimsuits...thatÂ´s a different story

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Andrea DAMN you look hot girl! 
I hate shoping for bikinis. Not many stores sell them separately here and it really is a pain in the a** finding the one that fits.

thanks, Maja! I think more stores need to pick up this trend, if I think about it most of my friends and me of course too need different sizes in top and bottom. few people are perfectly and equally proportioned. it just seems like most of the bikinis are made for a specific type of figure

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* my sis just bought the same one in pink and brown. h&amp;m has some really nice bikini's. you have a nice a$$ why do u wanna hide it? omg i would wear a thong on the beach if i looked like that! oh I saw that one too! it was so cute but they Â´didnÂ´t have my size. also I like the turquoise-brown one but they didnÂ´t have my size either. haha thanks itÂ´s just that IÂ´d either have my whole ass either totally exposed (thong) or totally covered (bikini buttom). anything in between just doesnÂ´s seem comfortable to me, like when you walk it moves around and stuff. and since wearing a thong bikini would attract too much attention I just have to cover up as much as I can





Originally Posted by *lia_matos* Ah , if you need a confidence boost, you should stay on the beach here on brazil. I GUARANTEE that you would have the attention of ALL of the guys on the beach. YOu're gorgeous, girl thanks sweetie!!!! that totally made my day


----------



## Angie2006 (Jun 17, 2006)

All I know is that if I looked like that I wouldn't worry much about a bikini cause I'd be naked all the time! I'd be flauntin that stuff! LOL

You Go Girl!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i loooove that bikini and you have such a kickass body! i hate you LOL
you can't buy tops and bottoms separately? these past few years, the US has been doing that, selling them separately, which i like.

First of all Andrea....your body is to die for! You would honestly look good in just about anything. Heck if I had that body, I'd be flaunting it.....or as much as hubby would let me....heck I too would probably be running around naked (he he he).
That being said, I too have to buy stuff separately. With my body type at the moment, I do not wear bikini's anymore (3 children, a c-section and ummmm my love for food). But I loved that we could buy them separately.

Don't sweat the small stuff (no pun intended - small bikini bottom)....you look GREAT!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 17, 2006)

first of all you look great.

But I have a different problem when it comes to bathing suit shopping. I'm a 34D but I'm aa size 2 and I have an ass. I can never find bathing suits that have cups that cover my whole boob but are still small enough to go around my torso. Either my boob is hanging out or the back strap is saggy. Also, my waist is so small that it's always disproportionate with the size i need to cover my butt. HELP?!?!?!


----------



## Angie2006 (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Brownshugaz* first of all you look great. But I have a different problem when it comes to bathing suit shopping. I'm a 34D but I'm aa size 2 and I have an ass. I can never find bathing suits that have cups that cover my whole boob but are still small enough to go around my torso. Either my boob is hanging out or the back strap is saggy. Also, my waist is so small that it's always disproportionate with the size i need to cover my butt. HELP?!?!?!

OMFG lucky lucky girl!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 17, 2006)

What a great bikini. I've seen those at the local H&amp;M too, but haven't tried them on, maybe I should since they look so good on you. You should be proud of your body...you're in such a good shape.

Although I'm skinny too, I must say I feel quite self-conscious about my butt because I have some stretchmarks there and I wish it was a little bit firmer (well, some exercise would help I know). I won't be wearing any thongs at the beach...I wanna have some cover.

As for tanning topless, I've never tried that, but I know here in my hometown there should be a beach where you can do that. I wanna encourage myself to try that at least once this summer...would love to have a tan without lines.


----------



## Andi (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Gleam84* What a great bikini. I've seen those at the local H&amp;M too, but haven't tried them on, maybe I should since they look so good on you. You should be proud of your body...you're in such a good shape.
Although I'm skinny too, I must say I feel quite self-conscious about my butt because I have some stretchmarks there and I wish it was a little bit firmer (well, some exercise would help I know). I won't be wearing any thongs at the beach...I wanna have some cover.

As for tanning topless, I've never tried that, but I know here in my hometown there should be a beach where you can do that. I wanna encourage myself to try that at least once this summer...would love to have a tan without lines.

definitely try them on, they come in like 3 color variations! haha and IÂ´m not in good shape, thatÂ´s just the body I have thanks to genetics (my mom wears the same clothing size as I do and has never dieted or exercized in her life. so thatÂ´s where I got my laziness from as well LOL) I have absolutely no endurance though, I walk up the stairs to the 3rd floor and IÂ´m out of breath. I feel like an old lady in moments like that

well yeah I have some stretchmarks too, on the side of my hips. but I donÂ´t care, every girl I know has them more or less. even my bf has some on his butt! (wow heÂ´d kill me if he knew IÂ´m telling this. heÂ´s self conscious about them too but they donÂ´t bother me on him so why would they bother me on my own body)

oh you have seperate topless beaches in your country? here you can tan topless everywhere, the lake, outdoor pools, riverside. IÂ´d say around 5% of females tan topless. so people still look of course


----------



## Thais (Jun 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* why does about every woman in the world have troubles finding a fitting bathing suit? well my problem is always the same, finding a bikini bottom that covers my ass LOLIÂ´m skinny and have a B-Cup so I need a rather small size (usually a 34 or 36 european size), but those are made for girls with no behind so every single bikini I tried on at about 5 different stores had half of my butt hanging out on each side





then at H&amp;M I finally found one that fit. And it was only 25 euros!!! oh and in the pics it looks yellow&amp;brown, but itÂ´s actually lime green&amp;brown

I know it still doesnÂ´t cover my whole butt but IÂ´ll have to learn to live with that. although I know IÂ´ll keep pulling on it the whole time at first since my old bikini (I got it in the US in 2001 and never wore another one!!!) covered it all, which made me feel pretty safe





Andrea why would you ever wanna cover your body?? LOL Go to Rio de janeiro and get yourself some nice sexy bikinis girl!!!!! LOL


----------



## Lia (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree


----------



## Charmosa (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Andrea DAMN you look hot girl! 
I hate shoping for bikinis. Not many stores sell them separately here and it really is a pain in the a** finding the one that fits.

Maja, have you seen the new collection by Nancy beachwear in Emporium? The tops and bottoms are sold separately and this year they have quite a few nice designs. I had a hard time picking which ones to buy.





Originally Posted by *Arielle* yeah I can see that, itÂ´s wouldnÂ´t be natural for me to wear a thong to the beach though LOL but I like that they can be so open about their bodies. thatÂ´s awesome!
sorry I know itÂ´s not the best idea to take a pic of the mirror, I have some other pics but they are like closeups so I didnÂ´t know if I should post them. ok hereÂ´s one

Compliments on your body, Andrea.The bikini looks really cute and suits you well. I would love to wear bikini but I would get so nervous because I get the feeling that the two triangles always always move to the side and eventually my boobs would fall out. I prefer halter tops.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jun 21, 2006)

OMG! Your body is sooooo perfect!Okay I sound like a perv now, lol, but I mean it...


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 21, 2006)

You go girl, you have a beautiful figure, so flaunt it



I, myself, have a big old butt that all my friends call BOB.... And I am only five feet tall... LOLOL......


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 21, 2006)

Woo-hoo! You look sexy in that bikini, Andrea!

I have to by my tops and bottoms separately because i'm bigger on the bottom.


----------



## Andi (Jun 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tinypinkbubbles* OMG! Your body is sooooo perfect!Okay I sound like a perv now, lol, but I mean it... aww you donÂ´t sound like a perv at all, itÂ´s really sweet of you to say that!!!!

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* You go girl, you have a beautiful figure, so flaunt it



I, myself, have a big old butt that all my friends call BOB.... And I am only five feet tall... LOLOL...... LOL at BOB, I think IÂ´ll steal that expression. I honestly donÂ´t know if my butt IS big or not (some days I think itÂ´s normal, other days IÂ´m like dang whoÂ´s ass is in the room with me? LOL) but it definitely LOOKS big cause IÂ´m skinny everwhere else. I like it when my bf calls it ghetto booty. just cause I think the word is soo funny!!!!





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Woo-hoo! You look sexy in that bikini, Andrea! 
I have to by my tops and bottoms separately because i'm bigger on the bottom. 

thanks, Lisa. I kinda realized almost a lot of skinny girls are bigger on the bottom, at least the ones I know. Maybe itÂ´s easier for female bodies to store fat in the butt than in your chest. NOT FAIR


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 21, 2006)

Arielle, that bikini looks hot on you!! I can't even imagine that you'd have too many problems finding a bathing suit.. I'm sure you could make just about anything look good! The colors look really good on your skin and it fits you perfectly. Have fun looking hot on the beach.


----------



## Andi (Jun 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* Arielle, that bikini looks hot on you!! I can't even imagine that you'd have too many problems finding a bathing suit.. I'm sure you could make just about anything look good! The colors look really good on your skin and it fits you perfectly. Have fun looking hot on the beach. aww thank you! I would have rather had the same one in turquoise and brown instead but they were out of my size. bohoo LOL


----------



## Maja (Jun 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmosa* Maja, have you seen the new collection by Nancy beachwear in Emporium? The tops and bottoms are sold separately and this year they have quite a few nice designs. I had a hard time picking which ones to buy.




Thank you Sanja! I'll go and check those out!


----------



## barbi53657 (Jun 21, 2006)

I saw that bikini in H&amp;M today but in pink and brown and I thought it was beautiful


----------



## devinjhans (Jun 22, 2006)

oooooh hot mama!!! Can I have your body?


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 12, 2006)

you look lovely hun great figure grrr, and i love your belly button stud just perfect


----------



## Gale_R (Jul 22, 2006)

wow I seem to have the opposite problem to the majority where I can never find a top that covers enough. When I do the bottoms are so big


----------



## sadhunni (Jul 22, 2006)

it's cute. u have such a nice body, i'm jealous. =-D


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 22, 2006)

damn!


----------

